# Red,White, and Blue Simple Crafts



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

Several years ago I made these as simple Christmas gifts. I bought the garden trowels at the dollar store. The hinges at a flea market. The gourd I grew in my garden. Even the gourd eggs were from my garden. I formed the beak and combs of the hen from clay at the craft shop and baked them in the oven.










DEMinPA


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Adorable! I especially like the chicken.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree! That chicken and nest is adorable  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

What good ideas. Thanks for sharing. These kinds of things would make nice little stocking stuffers....well, guess the chicken wouldn't haha but the other two would. Just a little something not normally found in a Christmas stocking. You could put some "Easter eggs" in there though. My nieces took over the stockings from my MIL a couple of years ago and a couple of us girls try to help them fill them up. There are now 16 guys and 16 girls.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How adorable. I could make and collect so many of these cute things but I just don't have the room to store them.I'm sure they would make great craft sale items at this time of year.

PQ


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thanks for posting this idea !Now I know what to do with the gourds I have had laying around for years(from my musical son,who made the gourds with beads).The hen is so cute ,my mom will want one too!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

My SIL wanted to make 20 of these for everyone to have on the fourth- we got these done in one afternoon :


----------

